# American Idol - Season 10



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

Am I the only loser watching American Idol this season?

http://www.americanidol.com/contestants/season_10/


I think Pia Toscano is pretty hot and sings great too.

Casey Abrams (my wife's fav) scares me, glad he got voted off last week, too bad the judges saved him

I like James Durbin but i don't think middle america will vote him the winner.

Paul McDonald bugs the crap out of me with  the way he moves around and his squeaky singing voice


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## o3jeff (Mar 31, 2011)

wtf?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


>


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm secure enough in my manhood to say that I watch it too :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Am I the only loser watching American Idol this season?
> 
> http://www.americanidol.com/contestants/season_10/
> 
> ...



Am I the only loser watching American Idol this season?

http://www.americanidol.com/contestants/season_10/


Pia Toscano - Good, but won't win. Future Diva and will go far with her career

Casey Abrams - One of the more talented ones, glad they saved him. He could take it

James Durbin - Reminds me of Adam Lambert for some reason, he could take it

Paul Donald bugs the crap out of me with  the way he moves around and his squeaky singing voice . Same here and with my wife

Haley Reinhardt - Don't think she'll win, but possible Dark Horse.

They got some great talent this year.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Am I the only loser watching American Idol this season?
> 
> http://www.americanidol.com/contestants/season_10/
> 
> ...



OK i'm in too>

Durbin Kicks Ass !!
PIA is Smokin Hot and has the pipes 
 my final 2 

Paul is stone cold pain in the tush - who needs a JV rod stewart??

That said lots of talent in this group this yr


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd rather watch paint dry, but enjoy gary


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> That said lots of talent in this group this yr


Warp, I was saying the same to my wife last night. several of the people bug me but the talent level is unreal.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> OK i'm in too>
> 
> Durbin Kicks Ass !!
> PIA is Smokin Hot and has the pipes
> ...


 

Those two and I like Scotty.  We are both country boys, you know.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd rather watch paint dry, but enjoy gary



I'd rather watch ryan watch paint dry but knock yourself out Gerri.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Those two and I like Scotty.  We are both country boys, you know.



Scotty is growing on me. That stunt he was part of throwing the kid out of their group during hollywood week really bugged me.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Those two and I like Scotty.  We are both country boys, you know.



Scotty will be HUGE  regardless of Idol the kid has got a great voice and delivers a performance  . I am of the opinion that several of this group will do fine regardless of the outcome . . As all have said compared to last several seasons -- THIS group can sing , look fine and many know how to work a house.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2011)

2knees said:


> I'd rather watch ryan watch paint dry but knock yourself out Gerri.



I was going to say that I'd rather watch Pat watch Ryan watch paint dry... but that sounds a little creepy...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd rather watch paint dry, but enjoy gary



:razz:


----------



## skiahman (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe not the greatest thread to jump into as a lurker primarily but I watch Idol so what the heck...

Scotty- this dude's got an "old soul" and country pipes-he'll go places 
Pia-great to look at and she can sing too
Casey-good save
James Durbin-kinda looks like Adam Lambert but in a manly way-thank goodness- and he rocks it

The show is getting stale and other than Carrie Underwood-also very very easy on the eyes-not much has come of the winners but I DIG Steven Tyler and JLo!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

skiahman said:


> Maybe not the greatest thread to jump into as a lurker primarily but I watch Idol so what the heck...
> 
> Scotty- this dude's got an "old soul" and country pipes-he'll go places
> Pia-great to look at and she can sing too
> ...



That's Steven Tyler??? Shit man, I thought Paula was just having a bad season....wow


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

andyzee said:


> James Durbin - Reminds me of Adam Lambert for some reason, he could take it


agreed, a toned down version of Lambert.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> agreed, a toned down version of Lambert.



I don't know about toned down, just more raw. Lambert was more showman. 

See, you're not the only phag here..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2011)

Durbin is raw but could be a serious frontman if a single career doesn't make out .

Tyler is awesome -- dude is funny and i think he sees some of his crazy az self in James.

JLO what can i say- didn't think she'd be good in the role  turns out she n' ST are makin everyone forget Paula and what's his name ?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Lambert was more showman.


that's pretty much what i meant.. James screams a little less too.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2011)

Forgot about Lauren.  That duet tonight with her and Scotty was great.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Forgot about Lauren.  That duet tonight with her and Scotty was great.



agreed, she was better tho, IMHO.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> agreed, she was better tho, IMHO.



Yes.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2011)

Well America Got the bottom 3 right  but Paul should have been one of the ones to exit


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

I literally have zero interest in American Idol, although I sometimes get forced to watch it (with my laptop out at the same time, hahaha). 

I was in the kitchen working tonight and my wife was watching it so I passively heard a couple of the songs. Can't say I heard anything that really stuck with me though!


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

I never liked the Lambert guy. I didn't like the trill on his voice when it went high pitched that aaaaeaahhhhhhAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA screech at the end.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> I was in the kitchen working tonight and my wife was watching it so I passively heard a couple of the songs. Can't say I heard anything that really stuck with me though!



 Sometimes the "guest pros" who perform on the  weekly elimination round show are less than stellar. 

Last nite was a prime example. 
Will I am and Jamie Fox and Fantasia ------------------ RU Kidding me?? these guys sucked big time  last nite.  a song called "Collard Greens  n' Cornbread  "  WTF  !

Shouda let the kids do more or even let Tyler do his thing


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2011)

What is this show you speak of? My TV watching this week: Pawn Stars, American Pickers, Sons of Guns, Desert Car Kings, Swamp People. Cable FTW.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

Glenn said:


> What is this show you speak of? My TV watching this week: Pawn Stars, American Pickers, Sons of Guns, Desert Car Kings, Swamp People. Cable FTW.



No Dirty Jobs?

Almost identical to my tv schedule.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Well America Got the bottom 3 right  but Paul should have been one of the ones to exit



In the minority here, but I like Paul...kinda reminds me of a JT/Kenny Rogers/Darius Rutker all rolled into one.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> In the minority here, but I like Paul...kinda reminds me of a JT/Kenny Rogers/Darius Rutker all rolled into one.



Your Vote musta kept him in Camp  ---------------------hey that's what makes America great -freedom of choice


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> No Dirty Jobs?
> 
> Almost identical to my tv schedule.



I like that show...but I'm a bit squeamish to some of the things he does. Certainly can't watch that while eating dinner!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2011)

my bottom 3 tonight -

Stefano
Paul
Jacob

Paul goes home tomorrow.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my bottom 3 tonight -
> 
> Stefano
> Paul
> ...



Agree totally !


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my bottom 3 tonight -
> 
> Stefano
> Paul
> ...





Stefano
Paul
Lauren

Paul goes home tomorrow.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> I never liked the Lambert guy.



Waddya want from me????


----------



## andyzee (Apr 7, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Waddya want from me????



Now remember, Nick did first say he doesn't watch, then he says he doesn't like Lambert. Closet Idol ?  :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the bearded dude who sang first last night and got saved a couple weeks ago, I want the Turets guy to just go nuts on stage, and Paul is pretty good, in a Rod Stewart kind of way. The girls overall, I think, kind of suck. Pia's a little bit hot at times.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2011)

WOW, epic fail!  i guess i should have voted.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 7, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> WOW, epic fail!  i guess i should have voted.



Bogus absolutely Bogus -- too damn many girly teenyboppers are chain calling in this and skewing the vote


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 7, 2011)

The ONLY positive tonite is she can now JUMP start her real career post idol after all .


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 8, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my bottom 3 tonight -
> 
> Stefano
> Paul
> ...





Warp Daddy said:


> Agree totally !





andyzee said:


> Stefano
> Paul
> Lauren
> 
> Paul goes home tomorrow.



HA!!!

He's not my fav tho.....for me it's James, the kid rocks!!! <insert rockwoot>

Pia, she was fun to look at.....I'll miss her


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2011)

Camp :those little girly girls have Pauls  vote on chain speed dial  that's his crew

MY man James still lives !!!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2011)

They should change voting so that you vote for person being tossed instead of your favorite.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2011)

andyzee said:


> They should change voting so that you vote for person being tossed instead of your favorite.



Andy -- THAT is a Capitol Idea  Dude !!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 13, 2011)

The fake Rod Stewart has to go tonight.  Scotty McCreery is going to have good country career.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2011)

Puck it said:


> The fake Rod Stewart has to go tonight.



sings like a bad  Rod, dances like Elaine  (seinfeld) and looks like a blonde kenny loggins. he should have left weeks ago.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> sings like a bad  Rod, dances like Elaine  (seinfeld) and looks like a blonde kenny loggins. he should have left weeks ago.



Sounds like a trifecta to be voted off.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2011)

my bottom 3

Paul
Stefano
Jacob

any of them can go, i don't care.  i'll predict Paul for that ridiculous suit.

other notes- 
i didn't like Casey's performance. might have been "artistic" but i not sophisticated enough to appreciate it.

Scotty - i didn't like him in the beginning, i started warming up to him but now i'm getting bored with his repeating style.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2011)

Paul 
Stefano
Casey

Casey goes home -- too bad has talent but terrible song choice   a real WTF was he thinking moment , should have stayed with Phil Collins -- will absolutely NOT get the "tweenie" vote that is apparently so necessary to stay in 


DURBIN is in it to win it -------------a kick ass performance---  ZAK Wilde -- UNREAL !!!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Casey goes home -- too bad has talent but terrible song choice   a real WTF was he thinking moment , should have stayed with Phil Collins -- will absolutely NOT get the "tweenie" vote that is apparently so necessary to stay in



i was thinking same thing during his song but i suspect the judges raving about the performance will sway some people to throw enough votes his way to stay in it this week.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i was thinking same thing during his song but i suspect the judges raving about the performance will sway some people to throw enough votes his way to stay in it this week.



Hope ur right Gary -- i think the dude has some serious musicianship in him and like some of his stuff .

  I just don't get Paul at all and thought he should have been gone a couple of weeks ago 

I Luv Bob Segar;s stuff , play alot of his stuff on my axe and thought Paul might do well with as it sounded ok with the coaches --- but i think he was absolutely FLAT  in the wrong key in the performance  .  That SUIT OMG don't get me started


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2011)

I say Lauren or Jacob will be leaving us. Paul had one of his best performances. Casey's song may not have been that popular, but he did a hell of a job with it and the rebel factor may help.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 14, 2011)

*Zakk Wylde* on American Idol....are you kidding me??? That's was friggin great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <insert rockwoot>


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I say Lauren or Jacob will be leaving us. Paul had one of his best performances. Casey's song may not have been that popular, but he did a hell of a job with it and the rebel factor may help.


 

Insert your avatar pic here.  Paul sucks.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 14, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> *Zakk Wylde* on American Idol....are you kidding me??? That's was friggin great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <insert rockwoot>


 

James  did a nice job too, real rocker!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 14, 2011)

Right choice  to go tonite -


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Right choice  to go tonite -



yes.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 15, 2011)

My buddy Paul is gone :sad:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 15, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> My buddy Paul is gone :sad:



2 bad Camp but i think Paul's "I gotta go Pee pee" dancing did him in


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree


----------



## andyzee (Apr 15, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> 2 bad Camp but i think Paul's "I gotta go Pee pee" dancing did him in



Me and my wife commented on that every time he was up, it distracted from his singing, Shame he was actually pretty good.And if you were to look at some of the great from the past, you might find they also had odd stage presence, it's just in this case, he's immediately thrown in front of millions.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2011)

As gmcunni said, he danced like Elaine.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 15, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> 2 bad Camp but i think Paul's "I gotta go Pee pee" dancing did him in



lol :beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 21, 2011)

Holy fuck!!! Steven Tyler said the fuck word on fuckin' nationla t.v., that was fuckin great!!!


James Durbin...WOW, Ronnie James Dio is smiling in his grave....Metal Rawks


----------



## andyzee (Apr 21, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Holy fuck!!! Steven Tyler said the fuck word on fuckin' nationla t.v., that was fuckin great!!!
> 
> 
> James Durbin...WOW, Ronnie James Dio is smiling in his grave....Metal Rawks



Yeah, the kids got it..And I got a thing for Haley, in my opinion, she better than Pia.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 21, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, the kids got it..And I got a thing for Haley, in my opinion, she better than Pia.



Agree, Pia had nice features tho


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Holy fuck!!! Steven Tyler said the fuck word on fuckin' nationla t.v., that was fuckin great!!!



hey, what happened the the ****ing filter?


i was out last night so didn't see the show live, will watch later today.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> hey, what happened the the ****ing filter?
> 
> 
> i was out last night so didn't see the show live, will watch later today.



Dunno, I was surprised myself.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 21, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Holy fuck!!! Steven Tyler said the fuck word on fuckin' nationla t.v., that was fuckin great!!!
> 
> 
> James Durbin...WOW, Ronnie James Dio is smiling in his grave....Metal Rawks



That was one long bleep and Randy got bleeped twice. Nobody read lips?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 21, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Agree, Pia had nice features tho


 
Yep, those features really stood out last night :beer:


----------



## Nick (Apr 21, 2011)

I watched my first episode last night, sort of passively while on the computer. I have to say the talent this year is really unique, every singer is completely different from every other one.


----------



## Nick (Apr 21, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Holy fuck!!! Steven Tyler said the fuck word on fuckin' nationla t.v., that was fuckin great!!!
> 
> 
> James Durbin...WOW, Ronnie James Dio is smiling in his grave....Metal Rawks



Language! :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> Language! :lol:



:wink:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2011)

ok. caught up on DVR.

my bottom 3 -

jacob
stefano
Scotty

Jacob goes home.  I think Lauren had a less than great performance but i like her so i can't put her in my bottom 3.

i'm tired of Scotty. i'm not a country music fan and i'm bored with:

his holding the mic off to the side
doing the eye brow thing 
the goofy facial expressions
week after week.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 21, 2011)

No surprise tonite ! Jacob goes next week 

James and Casey were off the hook !!


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 21, 2011)

OMG, like I can't believe there's an AI thread on AZ!

I'll miss you Stefano.  You're hawt.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> No surprise tonite ! Jacob goes next week
> 
> James and Casey were off the hook !!



Hmm, ya think Jacob goes. I'm with gmcunni on this one and say Scotty goes. The kid just doesn't bring anything to the stage, IMO, not a good performer.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 22, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Hmm, ya think Jacob goes. I'm with gmcunni on this one and say Scotty goes. The kid just doesn't bring anything to the stage, IMO, not a good performer.



Jacob


----------



## dmc (Apr 22, 2011)

R U kidding me...???  You really watch this?  

Since Sanjaya left - I haven't paid attention... haha..  I actually ski with a guy that owns the Record Label Sanjaya's on..    Lame..


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 22, 2011)

dmc said:


> R U kidding me...???  You really watch this?
> 
> Since Sanjaya left - I haven't paid attention... haha..  I actually ski with a guy that owns the Record Label Sanjaya's on..    Lame..



This is the only show I watch, except for news and PBS.  Not a TV fan, but I can't miss this show.  Total mindless indulgence.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 22, 2011)

I have never watched American Idol.   That f'ing show used to crash the Comcast telephone network.   I was up until 4am debugging every night that show aired.   The entire freakin' country puts their voting phone number on repeat dial and hits it every 30 seconds.   Things failed on my stuff from all that load in ways I'd never imagined could be possible.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2011)

dmc said:


> R U kidding me...???  You really watch this?
> 
> Since Sanjaya left - I haven't paid attention... haha..  I actually ski with a guy that owns the Record Label Sanjaya's on..    Lame..



Yup, I like the show. I like live music and appreciate talent...hell, I shuld be a judge!!!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 22, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I have never watched American Idol.   That f'ing show used to crash the Comcast telephone network.   I was up until 4am debugging every night that show aired.   The entire freakin' country puts their voting phone number on repeat dial and hits it every 30 seconds.   Things failed on my stuff from all that load in ways I'd never imagined could be possible.




Something to be said for the old way of doing things:


----------



## Nick (Apr 22, 2011)

i heard an ad on the radio this morning for a new show where the judges can't see the performance, they ONLY hear the voice, so they have to judge on that alone. I dunno how well it will work (probably like the "dating in the dark" show, haha)


----------



## dmc (Apr 22, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Yup, I like the show. I like live music and appreciate talent...hell, I shuld be a judge!!!



It is glitzy...  just funny you guys are into it..   

Do any of these people actually go on to become idols? As it were...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 22, 2011)

r 
Carrie Underwood   multiple Grammy  artist and album of the yr  , Kelly Clarkson ditto except no album of th eyr ,Jennifer Hudson  Oscar Winner , Daughtry  - a rocker has had commercial success . Adam lambert is starting to hit his stride  too.




Camp : i agree damn  U  n' me  as judges would rock !!  Hell i can kiss JLO too 



the reason i think Scotty stays in is the MASSIVE amt of voters who LOVE country wil probably keep him in the comp beyond Jacob


----------



## dmc (Apr 22, 2011)

I think I remember a friend saying Taylor Hicks was on the Jam Cruise(hippy music) this year...  Said he sat in with Bob Weir on some songs..  crazy...


check it..
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/blogs/idol-worship/taylor-hicks-jam-cruise-i-71682


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> the reason i think Scotty stays in is the MASSIVE amt of voters who LOVE country wil probably keep him in the comp beyond Jacob



i agree. i don't like him but he's getting a lot of support from the fans.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i agree. i don't like him but he's getting a lot of support from the fans.



i agree Gary but in truth i think Scotty will do very well in HIS niche once this whole thing is history . That's why Its  smart for him to keep HIS country thing going -- screw Jimmy Iovine and hit HIS target market hard EVERY week . 

I personally don't care for him and he is GOOFY on the stage  But the PIPES are there and SO is the COUNTRY market .

But PULEEEEEEZE   somebody teach the kid how to hold a friggin mike like a Man 

James and Casey are consistently freaking awesome --  James is over the top and Casey is pretty damn versatile and his musicianship is great


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> But PULEEEEEEZE   somebody teach the kid how to hold a friggin mike like a Man



no doubt he's a star in the making but you are right, he needs grooming and polishing to get rid of some goofy habits.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> no doubt he's a star in the making but you are right, he needs grooming and polishing to get rid of some goofy habits.



I don't know, that goofy mic habit is now his signature.  ala Steven Tyler's goofy scarf on the mic.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 22, 2011)

I Yeah BUT Its a GOOFINESS that make him look like freakin Howdy Doody or Alfred E Neuman   NOT like  the Dude who looks like a lady _ 

BTW the Queen and I   had a chance meeting with  ST once  coming  out ofthe Waldorff in NYC  and he was very nice to stop and say a few words


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2011)

dmc said:


> It is glitzy...  just funny you guys are into it..
> 
> Do any of these people actually go on to become idols? As it were...



Agree, it is kinda glitzy...I could do without all that b.s., but some of those kids really are good.

Idols??? Not really, good singers/entertainers?? Yup, Daughtry comes to mind...that dude kills it!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> BTW the Queen and I   had a chance meeting with  ST once  coming  out ofthe Waldorff in NYC  and he was very nice to stop and say a few words



Same here.....river walk in San Antonio TX. He stopped, said hi and asked what kind of booze I was drinking. Those daiquiri bars are the best when it's 98 degrees out.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 22, 2011)

dmc said:


> It is glitzy...  just funny you guys are into it..
> 
> Do any of these people actually go on to become idols? As it were...



I used to think the same thing, then gave it a chance, some good talent to by found there. If it were up to me, the following would be last three standing:

Casey Abrams:




James Durbin:




Haley Reinhart:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 23, 2011)

Still can't believe Zakk was on American Idol....dude kills it


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 23, 2011)

ANDY :  I like that final 3 too . Haley's voice timbre is unique and she looks 'jes fine !


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> ANDY :  I like that final 3 too . Haley's voice timbre is unique and she looks 'jes fine !



She's looks great, voice is good, damn, she does that Adele song better than Adele and she's got great stage presence, nice little swagger going. As far as I'm concerned, Pia had nothing on her.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 27, 2011)

Jacob goes home , Lauren Alaina  and Scotty are the bottom 3 

James once again steals the show


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 27, 2011)

i started watching late so i need to go back but my thoughts-

james locked up top 2 if not the whole thing
haley good as usual
casey - didn't like.. the angry casey showed up again (haven't seen since he was saved) and it was not appealing to me.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 28, 2011)

jacob out!!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 28, 2011)

Puck it said:


> jacob out!!!!!!



Yes please.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 28, 2011)

Surprised by this result !!  I KNOW the jazz constituency is smaller than the country one but apparently Jacobs support was bigger than i  imagined . 

CasEy in my mind was way more versatile AS BOTH A MUSICIAN AND AS A SINGER .

Glad James and Haley breezed in tho


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 28, 2011)

ryan ruined it (again) by way he opened the show, that told me it was Casey.   no doubt he's an incredible talent, just not popular enough and i don't think his angry growling does him any favors with the average voter.. still shocked that Jacob wasn't gone though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> ryan ruined it (again) by way he opened the show, that told me it was Casey.   no doubt he's an incredible talent, just not popular enough and i don't think his angry growling does him any favors with the average voter.. still shocked that Jacob wasn't gone though.



Agree Seachrest is a tool !  His pedantic attitude pisses me off at times . he isn't the show  or the talent  

Jacob leaves next week !


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update....was stuck in the 19th hole watching the draft, not that that's a bad thing.:beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 4, 2011)

Jacob  goes -------------------------------but i honestly felt all the performance TONITE were spot on !!!

It's getting really interesting now  !


----------



## Puck it (May 4, 2011)

He has to go.


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2011)

with Warp - jacob out

Haley was great, i liked the first number even tho the judges didn't

james and haley will be top 2.  i prefer james but haley will be the next american idol.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> with Warp - jacob out
> 
> Haley was great, i liked the first number even tho the judges didn't
> 
> james and haley will be top 2.  i prefer james but haley will be the next american idol.



 I think Haley's first number was GREAT !!  The judge's were off wall on their feedback

Still lovin James ,But damn Haley is really peaking


----------



## campgottagopee (May 5, 2011)

I concur…Jacob=gone…James, well he my pick of the litter. Haley filleted that first song, killed it---judges were right out of their chickens with their comments. I’ll add this…if Scotty were “cool” he’d have a shot at this thing, but too much geek in that boy to be a star. I did like his first tune...kinda country rock...38 Special anyone???


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> I think Haley's first number was GREAT !!  The judge's were off wall on their feedback



i actually do agree with part of what the judges said, song selection matters. at this point (and ever for the past several weeks) it is very important to connect with the audience and singing obscure songs we've never heard of doesn't, IMHO, do that. i'm a big proponent of singing well known songs that people can relate to and putting a twist on it.

BUT last night with Haley's first song she took that rule and threw it out the window. She is in it to win it, dawg!


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2011)

and her 2nd song was pretty good too!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 5, 2011)

Yeah and she KNOWS damn well win lose  is NOT the goal now -- IF she CONNECTS with Iovine


----------



## SkiFanE (May 5, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah and she KNOWS damn well win lose  is NOT the goal now -- IF she CONNECTS with Iovine



He may have competition from Steven Tyler...he seems to really like Haley, like, really really like her.


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> He may have competition from Steven Tyler...he seems to really like Haley, like, really really like her.



my wife, who reads the gossipy stuff, says Haley and Casey are "together".


----------



## campgottagopee (May 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my wife, who reads the gossipy stuff, says Haley and Casey are "together".



Casey b a lucky boy


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 5, 2011)

No surprises----America Gets it right !!  Next week Lauren


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 5, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah and she KNOWS damn well win lose  is NOT the goal now -- IF she CONNECTS with Iovine



By connecting with Iovine  i mean NOT hooking up, But  signing a contract,------ the dude is a star maker


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2011)

Lauren was a wreak, hard to watch a 16 year old go through that.  i'd prefer Scotty to leave next but i think the redneck contingent likes him over Lauren.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Lauren was a wreak, hard to watch a 16 year old go through that.  i'd prefer Scotty to leave next but i think the redneck contingent likes him over Lauren.



 Correctamundo -- Country posse is NUMEROUS


----------



## gmcunni (May 11, 2011)

got to say - Scotty on the guitar is better than Scotty running around the stage.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 11, 2011)

Lauren goes home tomorrow 

Once again James is OFF the HOOK  !!!  Damn the kid is Gooood !!

Although i wish it doesn't happen Haley is in the bottom 2 due to poor song choice on round #1


----------



## gmcunni (May 11, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Lauren goes home tomorrow
> 
> Once again James is OFF the HOOK  !!!  Damn the kid is Gooood !!
> 
> Although i wish it doesn't happen Haley is in the bottom 2 due to poor song choice on round #1



yup


----------



## SkiFanE (May 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Lauren goes home tomorrow
> 
> Once again James is OFF the HOOK  !!!  Damn the kid is Gooood !!
> 
> Although i wish it doesn't happen Haley is in the bottom 2 due to poor song choice on round #1



Haley's vocal sucked, couldn't even tell which song it was, just pure yelling lol.  Hope she sticks around though, Lauren can go home.


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2011)

Haley is going home. 

And what a freak, Lady Gaga is.


----------



## gmcunni (May 12, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> Haley's vocal sucked, couldn't even tell which song it was, just pure yelling lol.  Hope she sticks around though, Lauren can go home.



watching it live i thought Haley sang the first number really well.  when they did the recap at the end (and after JLO made her comments) i thought it was a bit screammy


----------



## gmcunni (May 12, 2011)

Puck it said:


> And what a freak, Lady Gaga is.



yup


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2011)

Gaga is a superfreak but a marketing and packaging Whiz . Notice how QUIET Madonna has been lately -- she's yesterday's lunch now


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Gaga is a superfreak but a marketing and packaging Whiz . Notice how QUIET Madonna has been lately -- she's yesterday's lunch now


 


But still freakish!!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (May 12, 2011)

i get that the show and the guest mentors are all about publicity and marketing and hype but i really found gaga to be worthless last night. other than to shock america her presence couldn't have been more useless.  In practice James sang his song with a piano accompaniment that sounded like a weak lounge act and gaga was trying to get him to move like Elvis.  then he comes out and does a rocker performance instead, the complete opposite of his mentoring session. :roll:


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i get that the show and the guest mentors are all about publicity and marketing and hype but i really found gaga to be worthless last night. other than to shock america her presence couldn't have been more useless. In practice James sang his song with a piano accompaniment that sounded like a weak lounge act and gaga was trying to get him to move like Elvis. then he comes out and does a rocker performance instead, the complete opposite of his mentoring session. :roll:


----------



## SkiFanE (May 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i get that the show and the guest mentors are all about publicity and marketing and hype but i really found gaga to be worthless last night. other than to shock america her presence couldn't have been more useless.  In practice James sang his song with a piano accompaniment that sounded like a weak lounge act and gaga was trying to get him to move like Elvis.  then he comes out and does a rocker performance instead, the complete opposite of his mentoring session. :roll:



Yeah..but he did mention he was going for a Bad Company sound, but all they ever have in the practice is a piano.  It did sound very Bad Company-ish - loved it.

Gaga was painful to look at, VERY painful. But she seems like smart cookie.


----------



## skiahman (May 12, 2011)

I saw her on the Larry King show just before he called it quits. I watched because she is definitely a freak and I was curious as to what she was all about. As Warp Daddy stated she is a packaging and marketing whiz and as SkiFanE stated she is one smart cookie. I came away with my assumptions of her shattered.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2011)

Bad Company  yeaaaaaaah  Baby ----------------Paul Rogers  freakin fantastic pipes !!!!!!!!!! 

James and the BAND  were " right in the pocket" last nite on that sound .


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2011)

skiahman said:


> I saw her on the Larry King show just before he called it quits. I watched because she is definitely a freak and I was curious as to what she was all about. As Warp Daddy stated she is a packaging and marketing whiz and as SkiFanE stated she is one smart cookie. I came away with my assumptions of her shattered.



I also saw an Interview that was insightful . I expected her to be a real "lightweight" but she is anything but and came across as someone who has good grasp on who she is and how to market herself with both edginess and  a sense of how to be successful in  the industry 

 . As you said my assumptions were shattered


----------



## gmcunni (May 12, 2011)

wow, didn't see that coming.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2011)

Un BELIEVABLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Cannot figure it out ?????

Damn !!


----------



## gmcunni (May 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Un BELIEVABLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cannot figure it out ?????
> 
> Damn !!



my theory is that with Jacob leaving his fan base had to find someone else to vote for and if you were a fan of Jacob's music/style then James probably wasn't the one you'd be attracted to.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my theory is that with Jacob leaving his fan base had to find someone else to vote for and if you were a fan of Jacob's music/style then James probably wasn't the one you'd be attracted to.



Pretty fair assessment  Gary hadn't thought of THAT angle !


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2011)

The others are pop/country.  More fan base then metal.


----------



## Cornhead (May 12, 2011)

Puck it said:


> The others are pop/country.  More fan base then metal.


It's just a popularity contest, I think James is the best singer of the four, definitely the best performer, and I'm not a metal fan. You would think making it this far would advance their carriers as much as actually winning the contest. He definitely got the shaft.  It was funny seeing his tears leaving tracks in his make-up. JLo was crushed.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 13, 2011)

Give METAL a chance...dang, wtf was that about :uzi:

James rawks---I'll buy his first CD for sure.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 13, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Give METAL a chance...dang, wtf was that about :uzi:
> 
> James rawks---I'll buy his first CD for sure.





                     Daugtry  finished  4th too and he's done well !!  So I think that the future will be so bright for olr James that he'll need SHADES--- Rock on


----------



## gmcunni (May 13, 2011)

i'll go with Haley as the winner.  country vote gets split between the other two leaving her everyone else.

besides, she's _HOT_!


and not to knock Scotty BUT in years past he would not have even made the top 24. the old rule was if you don't know the lyrics to a song you fail.  he got the benefit of a kinder gentler post simon cowell A I.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 13, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Daugtry  finished  4th too and he's done well !!  So I think that the future will be so bright for olr James that he'll need SHADES--- Rock on



Good point, Warp. Now I really have no reason to watch, IMO, the 3 left are no where near as talented or entertaining. At least my wed-thurs evenings are free for more frisbee with my dogs...they'll like that :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 13, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Good point, Warp. Now I really have no reason to watch, IMO, the 3 left are no where near as talented or entertaining. At least my wed-thurs evenings are free for more frisbee with my dogs...they'll like that :beer:



                                        It's now kind of a yawn with excitement gone from  the show , the rest while talented                  DO NOT  BRING IT  as far as performance is concerned.  I do hope Haley wins it tho , to stick it to the man!


----------



## SkiFanE (May 13, 2011)

Blech...I was shocked.  I guess I'm rooting for Haley now.


----------



## andyzee (May 13, 2011)

You could never tell what's going to happen. I thought last season Adam Lambert had it for sure, he didn't. However in the end, I'm sure he wound up being the most successful. I'm sure James will do just fine. I was just surprised he went so early, I thought it might be him and Haley in the end. However, the top four are all deserving in my book. Good bunch..


----------



## darent (May 14, 2011)

haley and scotty in the end, country singers  have made it big after Idol so it favors scotty in the voting


----------



## gmcunni (May 14, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'll go with Haley as the winner.  country vote gets split between the other two leaving her everyone else.



my logic is flawed.  it works for next week but when it is haley vs. a country singer the country singer wins :-(


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 15, 2011)

VFTW  website will determine the so called winner now


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2011)

i know who's going home tonight


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i know who's going home tonight



Who, who, who?


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Who, who, who?



nevermind. i thought they all went home tonight for their home town concerts but that is tomorrow :dunce:


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2011)

Haley does Zeppelin, gals not only got brass ballz, she kicked ass with that song!


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Haley does Zeppelin, gals not only got brass ballz, she kicked ass with that song!



pretty cool that her Dad was playing guitar with her on stage.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2011)

Led Zep  Haley kicked major ASS !!!   Luv her doing Alanis M  , not a bad job with Rhiannon either 

i am a ROCKER  so am biased . The others were good anf i see the COUNTRY Vote being split and Haley squeeking in


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2011)

Led Zep  Haley kicked major ASS !!!   Luv her doing Alanis M  , not a bad job with Rhiannon either 

i am a ROCKER  so am biased . The others were good anf i see the COUNTRY Vote being split and Haley squeeking in


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2011)

Haley kicked Ass on all 3 songs  Hopefully the country voters split and she gets in


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2011)

Haley gettin' the Led out was sick nasty

Her old man killed it on the gee-tar


----------



## SkiFanE (May 19, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Haley gettin' the Led out was sick nasty
> 
> Her old man killed it on the gee-tar



LOVED it!  Haven't voted all year, but we got a couple in for Haley last night.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 19, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Haley gettin' the Led out was sick nasty
> 
> Her old man killed it on the gee-tar



DUDE   CAN wail !!--  like  or PLAY ZEP to see them do some more ZEP in the FINAL-- not everybody can sing  or PLAY ZEP


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> DUDE   CAN wail !!--  like  or PLAY ZEP to see them do some more ZEP in the FINAL-- not everybody can sing  or PLAY ZEP



Would love to hear more Zep for sure. 

I like how he held his axe up high too....old school baby!!!


----------



## gmcunni (May 19, 2011)

that was disappointing


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> that was disappointing



 Absolutely awful results, boring , and without contrast at all  -- This show better change its name to "Country Idol "  next week will be the SNORE of the season  BYE BYE country idol------------------------- I'm done


----------



## campgottagopee (May 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> that was disappointing





Warp Daddy said:


> Absolutely awful results, boring , and without contrast at all  -- This show better change its name to "Country Idol "  next week will be the SNORE of the season  BYE BYE country idol------------------------- I'm done



Give METAL a chance!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (May 20, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Absolutely awful results, boring , and without contrast at all  -- This show better change its name to "Country Idol "  next week will be the SNORE of the season  BYE BYE country idol------------------------- I'm done



Clearly, Americans have no taste.
As the great Tommy Lee Jones once said, "A person is smart. People are dumb, panicky dangerous animals and you know it."


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 20, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Clearly, Americans have no taste.
> As the great Tommy Lee Jones once said, "A person is smart. People are dumb, panicky dangerous animals and you know it."



 Yep Hee Haw Nation has spoken !  This will be a reprise of the Taylor Hicks Years    Frankly the performers who exit early have done better than the antiseptic , gee whizzers that have won lately.


----------



## andyzee (May 20, 2011)

The masses are asses, I see this every day....


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2011)

The only true country winner was Carrie Underwood, if I remeber correctly.  She seems to be doing okay.  Some of the others are trying to convert to country style.  There is nothing wrong with good country music.  A lot of stereotyping here on country music people.


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> A lot of stereotyping here on country music people.


and snowboarders but that's for another thread


----------



## ctenidae (May 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> The only true country winner was Carrie Underwood, if I remeber correctly.  She seems to be doing okay.  Some of the others are trying to convert to country style.  There is nothing wrong with good country music.  A lot of stereotyping here on country music people.



I like both kinds of music- Country and Western.

I don't see the stereotyping. I just don't see either of them as being "good" country singers, either. Just kind of bland, lowest common denominator.


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I like both kinds of music- Country and Western.
> 
> I don't see the stereotyping. I just don't see either of them as being "good" country singers, either. Just kind of bland, lowest common denominator.


 
I was referring to the "no taste".  May be I read it the worng way.  They are main stream sounding.  That is what is selling.  Hell out of a lot better then what crap is on the pop charts.


----------



## ctenidae (May 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I was referring to the "no taste".  May be I read it the worng way.  They are main stream sounding.  That is what is selling.  Hell out of a lot better then what crap is on the pop charts.



I'd say the dreck on the pop charts is really just another example of America's lack of taste...


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I'd say the dreck on the pop charts is really just another example of America's lack of taste...


 

That is true, but I like a lot of the stuff on the country charts now.  It does not mean I have bad taste.  FYI - I do turn the Taylor Swift crap off when it comes on.  Finger nails on a blackboard for me.


----------



## andyzee (May 20, 2011)

I say the two remaining contestants are both very talented and both deserving, just not my cup of tea. Now Haley was one dish I loved and her style and sex appeal had me very interested. Her chosen genre was more to my liking. That said, if I don't see another episode of AI this season, I'm good. Doesn't really matter which of the two remaining contestants win.


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I say the two remaining contestants are both very talented and both deserving, just not my cup of tea. Now Haley was one dish I loved and her style and sex appeal had me very interested. Her chosen genre was more to my liking. That said, if I don't see another episode of AI this season, I'm good. Doesn't really matter which of the two remaining contestants win.


 
Red neck hater!!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I say the two remaining contestants are both very talented and both deserving, just not my cup of tea. Now Haley was one dish I loved and her style and sex appeal had me very interested. Her chosen genre was more to my liking. That said, if I don't see another episode of AI this season, I'm good. Doesn't really matter which of the two remaining contestants win.



similar feeling except i'm looking forward to the final episode. i like closure but more importantly i like to see the pro/am performances with the contestants team up with stars.  got to figure Steven Tyler is going to sing with someone, with James would be cool or Haley.

the David Cook / ZZ top number from a few years ago was great.  Lambert and KISS was cool too.


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> similar feeling except i'm looking forward to the final episode. i like closure but more importantly i like to see the pro/am performances with the contestants team up with stars. got to figure Steven Tyler is going to sing with someone, with James would be cool or Haley.
> 
> the David Cook / ZZ top number from a few years ago was great. Lambert and KISS was cool too.


 

He will sing with Lauren.


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> He will sing with Lauren.



that a prediction or did you see it announced somewhere?


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> that a prediction or did you see it announced somewhere?


 

Prediction.  Remeber they sang together during the auditions and he said she was the one that would win it.


----------



## gmcunni (May 24, 2011)

PSA  - idol is on Tuesday/Wednesday this week, not Wed/Thurs.


----------



## andyzee (May 24, 2011)

Does anyone care?


----------



## gmcunni (May 24, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Does anyone care?



i do. just voted 10 times for the girl.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2011)

Things are looking grim on the Cornelia Marie.


----------



## Puck it (May 24, 2011)

And Jr. and Sr. are not talking.


----------



## gmcunni (May 24, 2011)

i voted 10 more times, on behalf of Andy


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 25, 2011)

I watched and feel dirtyu about doing so  ------------Yawner of a show,    zzzzzzzz ,  underwhelming  stage presence and performance  IMHO    worst final in AI history .

-- Move over Taylor Hicks,  you got company .


----------



## andyzee (May 25, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> I watched and feel dirtyu about doing so  ------------Yawner of a show,    zzzzzzzz ,  underwhelming  stage presence and performance  IMHO    worst final in AI history .
> 
> -- Move over Taylor Hicks,  you got company .



As usual, I recorded and fast forwarded through the commercial. Difference being, if I went too far and FF'd through the performance, I didn't really care.


----------



## gmcunni (May 25, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> I watched and feel dirtyu about doing so  ------------Yawner of a show,    zzzzzzzz ,  underwhelming  stage presence and performance  IMHO    worst final in AI history .
> 
> -- Move over Taylor Hicks,  you got company .



yeah, it was lame.  i hope tonight's show is better.


----------



## andyzee (May 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> yeah, it was lame.  i hope tonight's show is better.



Will be if you get the moonshine out, weehaa!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 25, 2011)

Didn't even watch it...prolly wont tonight either, BOOOORING


----------



## gmcunni (May 25, 2011)

wife read on some entertainment site that scotty wins by a landslide


----------



## campgottagopee (May 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> wife read on some entertainment site that scotty wins by a landslide



I don't get it. He must be hung like Newport the Horse.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 25, 2011)

First AI final I've missed.  Figured grocery shopping would be funner.  Sounds like I made the right choice.  

I like Taylor Hicks, he was on the local fox news last week b/c his tour was taking him to the Bull Run in Shirley (poor guy).  He's got a full music career going and seems happy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 25, 2011)

I'll watch tonite but MAINLY to hear OTHERS sing !      Its funny several COUNTRY music radio hosts were NOT that impressed with EITHER of the two Hee Haw contestants   apparently they are fairly" pedestrian"
 in terms of what's out there in the country artist spectrum


----------



## gmcunni (May 25, 2011)

yeah, so that sucked.  even James and Judas Priest was just fair.   Haley and Tony Bennett were OK but not my taste in music. biggest shock of the night was who old Tom Jones looked.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2011)

I thought Tyler's performance  was worth tuning in for . 

While not my genre choice -- Haley and Tony Bennett  did a really nice job ( incidently  TB is from a VERY small hamlet up here in NNY about 18 miles away) 

I enjoyed Judas Priest and James -- Hell gary  AT LEAST it brought some EXCITEMENT to the show compared to other dreck .   Watching the entire cast made me realize just HOW poor a choice the final 2 were . WTF is America thinking ---BTW PIA and HALEY ---------------------SMOKING HAWT


----------



## campgottagopee (May 26, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> I thought Tyler's performance  was worth tuning in for .
> 
> While not my genre choice -- Haley and Tony Bennett  did a really nice job ( incidently  TB is from a VERY small hamlet up here in NNY about 18 miles away)
> 
> I enjoyed Judas Priest and James -- Hell gary  AT LEAST it brought some EXCITEMENT to the show compared to other dreck .   Watching the entire cast made me realize just HOW poor a choice the final 2 were . WTF is America thinking ---BTW PIA and HALEY ---------------------SMOKING HAWT



Agree, Steven Tyler kicked it.

Being a Jack Black fan I thought he and Casey did a good job too.

Final 2 were a joke...by far James will have the best career as a singer/performer.


----------



## gmcunni (May 26, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Agree, Steven Tyler kicked it.
> 
> Being a Jack Black fan I thought he and Casey did a good job too.



Tyler was indeed good, i just expected him to do a song with one of the contestants but perhaps he's just too much of a rock god to do that.

i forgot about Black, he was good with Casey. did you catch it at the very end when Scotty was hugging his family? Black was at the of the line and made a hug move as Scotty walked away.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2011)

Agree Black  n' Casey were werkin it gud !  Good showmanship  and style


----------



## campgottagopee (May 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Tyler was indeed good, i just expected him to do a song with one of the contestants but perhaps he's just too much of a rock god to do that.
> 
> i forgot about Black, he was good with Casey. did you catch it at the very end when Scotty was hugging his family? Black was at the of the line and made a hug move as Scotty walked away.



I was hoping for Tyler and James myself, but you nailed it with the rock god, and rightfully so.

I did see that and LMAO...he's a funny/talented dude.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 26, 2011)

One thing I gotta say is that Scotty sure is a puss for curling up in a ball and crying like that. Maybe that's just a country thing. No rocker would do that!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 26, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Agree Black  n' Casey were werkin it gud !  Good showmanship  and style



If they go on tour I'll be there.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> One thing I gotta say is that Scotty sure is a puss for curling up in a ball and crying like that. Maybe that's just a country thing. No rocker would do that!!!



Kid needs to Man Up quick ! The " road " is a tuff mutha


----------



## SkiFanE (May 26, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Kid needs to Man Up quick ! The " road " is a tuff mutha



First time he really acted like a kid.  But gotta give him that...at 17yo I'd have thrown up in a front of crowd of millions.

Glad Tyler sang, but noone else thought he sorta sucked?  Maybe b/c I've been listening to old Aerosmith lately, I have him singing Sweet Emotions in the 70s in my mind.

I didn't realize Jack Black could sing, enjoyed that one. Haley shoulda won, she nailed her song.  Funny how quickly you forget, all the ones that got voted off early I had no clue who they were lol.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> I didn't realize Jack Black could sing, enjoyed that one.



Ah, then you have never heard of Tenacious D: NSFW for language.


----------



## Puck it (May 26, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Ah, then you have never heard of Tenacious D: NSFW for language.


 
And this.  Sang a lot during this movie.


----------

